# Logo (.jpg) mit Corel Draw X4 vektorisieren



## Sculi (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin ziemlicher Anfänger, was Corel Draw X4 angeht;
mich würde es interessieren, wie ich ein Logo, dass in einem .jpeg-Format vorliegt (ist eine sw-Grafik) mit X4 vektorisieren kann.

Könnt Ihr mir da vielleicht weiterhelfen?

Was für Literatur, möglichst deutsch, oder Webseiten könntet Ihr für CorelDraw X4 empfehlen? ich möchte mich mehr damit befassen, vielleicht kann ich es mal beruflich brauchen..

Gruß,
Sculi


----------



## ink (30. Juni 2008)

Was hast du denn für ein Logo?
(Bei einfachen s/w Logos kannst du die "PowerTrace" Funktion nutzen)
Aber raten hilft da jetzt nichts (gucken statt raten, Kristallkugel in der Reparatur)

Sonst gibt es n Haufen Links in der Linkliste (Nicht speziell für Corel, aber man
einiges Ableiten)

Für den Anfang kann man http://photozauber.de/workshops/tutorials/illustrator/kategorie-1/Arbeit-mit-Pfaden/
nutzen. (Kannst ja ableiten )

Sonst:
http://www.drweb.de/grafiksoftware/coreldraw-tutorials.shtml
http://www.corel.com/servlet/Satellite/de/de/Content/1152796556718
usw 

mfg


----------



## Sculi (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
danke für deine schnelle Antwort;
das Logo besteht auch einer abgeschnittenen Welle mit Text (Uniklinikum Regensburg), das ich gerne umwandeln möchte; (ich bin dort angestellt, darf das Logo als auch für geschäftliche Zwecke verwenden).

Wo verbirgt sich denn die PowerTrace-Funktion bei X4?
Ich kenn es vom Corel Draw 10 her, dass es extra ein Corel Trace gab, das hab ich aber bei X4 nicht mehr (dort habe ich nur Corel Capture X4, Corel Photo-Paint X4, Duplexing Wizard, SB Profiler, Bitstream Font Navigator und das eigentliche X4 selber);

Deine Links werde ich mal durch schauen.

Gruß,
Sculi


----------



## ink (30. Juni 2008)

Du hast doch sicher ein Handbuch oder einfach die Hilfe zu Rate ziehen.


----------



## Sculi (30. Juni 2008)

Handbuch hab ich mit auf der CD gefunden; hätt ich auch eher drandenken können 
werd mich mal dort durchschlagen!

Sculi


----------



## barbiturator (13. Juli 2008)

Bei X4 ist eine sehr gute Anleitungzum vektorisieren von Logos bei. 

zu finden unter Hilfe | CorelTutor | vektorisieren von Bildern


----------

